# 4 weeks in.......



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Well thats me been living in spain for 4 weeks (almost) Started work in Gib and have became a frontier worker! Got all the Gib stuff sorted, pick up my health card tomorrow. 

For anyone doing the move, I can say speak to your HR department if you are starting work in Gibraltar, I was scared stiff with some of the stuff that I was reading before my move. I can honestly say apart from a bit of queuing, everything has been so easy in Gib. Work helped me with the health stuff, opening a bank account in Gib, and getting my forms for my wife and kids so we can go for residency in Spain ( I need to do it all right as I plan to send my wee yin to school in Spain)

All of the above being said I do realise the Spanish stuff may not be as easy with the language barrier (though the Spanish is being picked up pretty quick, to a point!  )

Loving staying in La Linea, we have been really lucky with the apartment we got. Though do plan to move up the coast in the winter. 

I am still on the honeymoon period, but I have never been so relaxed in my life, work is work wherever you do it, but its the coming home, the weather and the fact you really want to do things when you get home rather than vegging in front of the telly 

I can honestly say I think this is the best move I have ever done. Miss my family and friends, but hey facebook is a wonderful thing, as is facetime and mobile phones! 

Thanks to everyone on this site too, I did have some insight on what to expect and you guys were a great help


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Should have said, if anyone has any questions, albeit I may be a newbie to this I do have some insight from a newcomers point of view  I would be happy to help


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Congratulations - so pleased to hear some good news!!!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Many thanks for such a positive post - congratulations on the job & the best of luck to you & your family.

I hope that you find the time to keep posting. We, too, are newbies to Spain, arrived In February.....Different circumstances to yourselves, we are pensioners.


The varied experiences of everyone who has actually made the move makes for interesting reading.

Many posters glean knowledge from this Forum - then.....disappear for ever !!!... I am obviously not one of them


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> Congratulations - so pleased to hear some good news!!!


Too true! :clap2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well done!!!!!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Congratulations. One in the eye I think for all the doom and gloom merchants on here. I know they say they are being "Realistic" but it's a bit patronising and condescending to assume that people looking to move won't have any chance of getting a job. Well done for bucking the trend!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> Congratulations. One in the eye I think for all the doom and gloom merchants on here. I know they say they are being "Realistic" but it's a bit patronising and condescending to assume that people looking to move won't have any chance of getting a job. Well done for bucking the trend!


One in the eye for the doom and gloom merchants?!
Have you seen how many congrats and likes the guy has got?
As a fully paid up member of the doom and gloom merchants, AKA being realistic, I can tell you that IT workers going to Gibraltar get the thumbs up from almost everyone on here 

If you are a plumber/ policeman/ driving instructor/ plasterer/ floor fitter/ Avon lady/ wannabe bar owner with no experience/ wannabe shop owner with no experience... thinking of coming to Spain, the advice might well be different! (All cases that I have seen on the forum BTW)


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad to hear it's all going well


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> Congratulations. One in the eye I think for all the doom and gloom merchants on here. I know they say they are being "Realistic" but it's a bit patronising and condescending to assume that people looking to move won't have any chance of getting a job. Well done for bucking the trend!


fantastic that he has found a job..... but he has a skill in demand on Gibraltar............... which isn't actually in Spain...............

and in 2012 Gibraltar had 3% unemployment............ yes, that's THREE PERCENT

just under 1/10 of the unemployment currently in Spain.................


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> fantastic that he has found a job..... but he has a skill in demand on Gibraltar............... which isn't actually in Spain...............
> 
> and in 2012 Gibraltar had 3% unemployment............ yes, that's THREE PERCENT
> 
> just under 1/10 of the unemployment currently in Spain.................



Speaking to local Gib folk the 3% rate may be a bit unrealistic, thats only the folk that have actually registered in Gibraltar. I think the "real" unemployment figure may be higher in reality. 

In saying that I am lucky to have some "desirable" skills but I am by no means a betting website developer. My belief is that if you really want to do something, then give it a go (but please have an exit plan!) I was one of those who was planning to move over with no job etc, luckily just before I did move I was offered a position (no fancy relocation package, all self funded as the role I applied for was only open to locals initially, I had to fight to get my CV in front of them) 

My advice albeit as a newbie is, if you want to do it, really want to do it I mean..... do some leg work, put yourself out there and show you are totally committed to the move, may not work for everyone, but worked for me  Anyways I am looking forward to more posts from myself


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

biffysplace said:


> Speaking to local Gib folk the 3% rate may be a bit unrealistic, thats only the folk that have actually registered in Gibraltar. I think the "real" unemployment figure may be higher in reality.
> 
> In saying that I am lucky to have some "desirable" skills but I am by no means a betting website developer. My belief is that if you really want to do something, then give it a go (but please have an exit plan!) I was one of those who was planning to move over with no job etc, luckily just before I did move I was offered a position (no fancy relocation package, all self funded as the role I applied for was only open to locals initially, I had to fight to get my CV in front of them)
> 
> My advice albeit as a newbie is, if you want to do it, really want to do it I mean..... do some leg work, put yourself out there and show you are totally committed to the move, may not work for everyone, but worked for me  Anyways I am looking forward to more posts from myself


yes, I agree with all you say - but I'd be willing to bet anything you like , that if you'd come over wanting a job in SPAIN, it would have been a different ending to the story


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

U know I understand why people talk about doom and gloom on this site can't believe my post has turned so negative. Perhaps I won't be posting more on this site ..............


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Oh I also got offered a job in Madrid but I wanted to be next to the coast....... Again proving my point if U want something U can get it


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

biffysplace said:


> U know I understand why people talk about doom and gloom on this site can't believe my post has turned so negative. Perhaps I won't be posting more on this site ..............


I don't know where you have the idea that it has turned negative. Although you started the post, others who may be thinking of coming to *live and work* in Spain may read the thread and need to know that you really are one of the lucky ones. A lot of people have come here in past and will do so in the future with unrealistic hopes and aspirations only to be faced with disappointments and, in some cases, financial ruin. They have to know that while it is not all doom and gloom, neither is it a case of everything in the garden is rosy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

biffysplace said:


> U know I understand why people talk about doom and gloom on this site can't believe my post has turned so negative. Perhaps I won't be posting more on this site ..............





biffysplace said:


> Oh I also got offered a job in Madrid but I wanted to be next to the coast....... Again proving my point if U want something U can get it


I'm confused or maybe it's not me who's confused 
Without going on too much as this has been talked about sooo much on the site, if we see people struggling to make a living shouldn't we say so?
This thread has many positive posts, and I can't see that it has turned negative as you say. There *is* a reference to the employment situation being different in Gib to Spain, and that's a fact....
If you want to post again, which would be great, perhaps the most useful thing would be to tell us how you went about looking for work, in what field and what kind of offers you received. I'm interested to know about the one in Madrid 'cos I don't think you speak Spanish, do you?, so I'm surprised you can get a job in Madrid without the language.
Tell all!! Perhaps on this thread??
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...have-you-come-spain-last-year-found-work.html


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

I went looking for work by doing a lot of leg work, spending hours on job boards researching local agencies and getting my name out there. I also showed commitment by travelling to Spain. I work in service management, and the job I was offered in Spain was looking after a service desk there (English speaking), I dont speak Spanish, not a word of it until recently. 

Believe me I was knocked back for more jobs than I was offered, but again you just take the knocks and continue on.

Being able to speak Spanish would certainly have opened more doors for me, and for that reason I have now started lessons. I also dropped quite alot of money to come over here, but I am not over to buy Prada  So I made some sacrifices. 

I really do understand what alot of you are saying, but there are also loads of you on this site that still live in Spain, so some people are doing something right. 

If I had listened to all the negative posts I wouldn't have even tried to do the move (my mother has always said I never listen to anyone  ) I know you (not you personally) are trying to be realistic, but sometimes if you really want to do something, you have just got to go for it. Yes have a back out plan, even if it is just money for flights and a couch to sleep on back home. But go for it if you really want to. 

Hope the above answers some of your questions


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Yours is a very positive story - the very best of luck to you & your family 

Please continue to post regarding your Spanish experience......sadly, too few do !!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

biffysplace said:


> I went looking for work by doing a lot of leg work, spending hours on job boards researching local agencies and getting my name out there. I also showed commitment by travelling to Spain. I work in service management, and the job I was offered in Spain was looking after a service desk there (English speaking), I dont speak Spanish, not a word of it until recently.
> 
> Believe me I was knocked back for more jobs than I was offered, but again you just take the knocks and continue on.
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for the reply, although personally I was hoping for something more specific, like the job boards that you used or the names of some agencies that you felt came up with the goods.
You say that you work in service management which I understand is to do with managing IT systems?? That certainly seems to be an area where people find work, especially in Gibraltar - I'm not sure in the rest of Spain. I can't imagine why companies can't/ don't employ Spaniards. Are the British more qualified in this area?
Also you came after you got the job, and didn't come and then look for a job as far as I know, which also makes a big difference.
So, from what you have said you found a job prior to making the move and you work in an area where there are jobs to be found in a geographical area that is actually British and live an area very near to that. Your situation has little to do with someone who is a driving school instructor, hairdresser, painter, plasterer, non skilled worker, accountant etc who wants to move with his 14 year twins to Ibiza or the Costas. 
I've read all your posts again - there are only 14 - and can't for the life of me see the negativity that you refer to. Maybe you were reading other threads that were directed to the painters and accountants mentioned above?
So, hope you find what you're looking for in your new home, that the family settle and that all works out. 
PS Is your partner looking for work, has found work or will not be working ?


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> fantastic that he has found a job..... but he has a skill in demand on Gibraltar............... which isn't actually in Spain...............
> 
> and in 2012 Gibraltar had 3% unemployment............ yes, that's THREE PERCENT
> 
> just under 1/10 of the unemployment currently in Spain.................


Hi - well said! I was just about to post the same - that Gibraltar is certainly not in Spain and, however positive it is to read messages of successful transitions and gainful employment, Gibraltar's level of unemployment is vastly below that of the country to which this particular part of the Expat forum is dedicated - i.e. Spain!!!

I've just returned to SW Spain, albeit only for one month due to family commitments back in UK during July and August. I only wish those who criticise the 'doom and gloom merchants' could meet my own Spanish friends in this city and hear their heartbreaking stories of unemployment and despair!!! 

I read in our local '_Diario de Cadiz'_ newspaper that almost half of all registered unemployed people here no longer are in receipt of any Government -sponsored financial support, whatsoever - having passed the time-period for which the Paro and other benefits can be claimed! 

Professionally qualified friends here are just as unemployed as those without higher education, so please can we hear no more from those who wish only to hear and to post enthusiastic messages on this subject - however 'pie in the sky!' Spain's in dire straits - as anyone who bothers to read the daily news on the subject would know - quite apart from those of us who live here and have Spanish friends, family and neighbours in this country! 

Personally, I'm officially retired, so am not dependent on the Spanish labour market - that doesn't entitle me to turn a blind eye to my hosts' plight in my adopted country, 'though, does it…?

Saludos,
GC


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - well said! I was just about to post the same - that Gibraltar is certainly not in Spain and, however positive it is to read positive messages on this forum, the level of unemployment is vastly below that of the country to which this particular forum is dedicated!
> 
> I've just returned to SW Spain, albeit only for one month due to family commitments back in UK during July and August. I only wish those who criticise the 'doom and gloom merchants' could meet my own Spanish friends in this city and hear their heartbreaking stories of unemployment and despair!!!
> 
> ...


Good post!!

I expect you've been told, but the Cadiz area was effected very early on in the down turn when a car factory closed down in Puerto Real...


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

HI - thanks for posting with information re. your new job in Gibraltar - sounds like you've made a great start to your new life! I've posed this question before, on a different thread, but it wasn't answered, so please can I ask you - how does the 'job in Gib./home and schooling in Spain' work, legally? Do you have to pay taxes in each country? Politically, I'm amazed it's possible - except that both locations are in the EU…! What's the attitude of Spanish neighbours and friends to Gibraltar, nearer to the Rock? Here, in my SW city centre, I do my best to steer very clear of any mention of the subject - it's definitely liable to cause a conversational conflagration in any bar here!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> Yours is a very positive story - the very best of luck to you & your family
> 
> Please continue to post regarding your Spanish experience......sadly, too few do !!


he's living here

but not working here - a very typical Spanish experience

luckily for him, yet very differently than for so very many, he _*is*_ working - but *not in SPAIN*


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi all - I've been searching, unsuccessfully to date, for the actual figures quoted in the newspaper 'Diario de Cadiz' to which I referred in my previous post. Sadly, I'm reliant on Cadiz's street-based WiFi for now - being in contention with Vodafone re. my mobile Broadband dongle - and therefore am not online as often as I'd like. 
But, meanwhile, I have sourced this document from Spain's 'National Institute of Statistics (INE):

http://www.ine.es/en/daco/daco42/daco4211/epa0113_en.pdf 

It provides a current perspective on unemployment in Spain, with figures for each region - in English! Even for the most mathematically challenged, such as myself, this document is accessible and easy to comprehend - as is the appalling state of Spain's economy, in case there are still those who doubt the motives of long-term foreigners who reside here and post, occasionally, the truth regarding the possibility of achieving 'the dream' of a Spanish idyll, as an employed expat. in this country right now!

Of course, it is possible to work in high tech. industries, with foreign qualifications and experience, or as a teacher in a language academy - or even in an International school! Other forms of employment are much harder to obtain - which is why we are now meeting, on this forum, workers in the international Oil industry, or those who have established Internet -based companies!

Good luck to everyone who's able to live here and to have such secure work and income! THat, however, does not, in any way, detract from the reality of unemployment in Spain - as the statistics contained in this document, demonstrate - to any reader who cares to check them out!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - re. 'doom and gloom merchants', it would seem that the BBC should be counted amongst those of us who are attempting to keep up with what is actually happening here in Spain, and to share that info. appropriately with _'would-be newbies'_, rather than exist complacently in an expat bubble, where melting ice in our large gin and tonics might be our major pre-occupation…!

This is the link to a relevant piece on today's BBC online webpage: BBC News - Feeding Spain's jobless back to work

Saludos,
GC


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

GUAPACHICA said:


> HI - thanks for posting with information re. your new job in Gibraltar - sounds like you've made a great start to your new life! I've posed this question before, on a different thread, but it wasn't answered, so please can I ask you - how does the 'job in Gib./home and schooling in Spain' work, legally? Do you have to pay taxes in each country? Politically, I'm amazed it's possible - except that both locations are in the EU…! What's the attitude of Spanish neighbours and friends to Gibraltar, nearer to the Rock? Here, in my SW city centre, I do my best to steer very clear of any mention of the subject - it's definitely liable to cause a conversational conflagration in any bar here!
> 
> Saludos,
> GC


Legally Im fine, there is an agreement between Gib and Spain on that matter, quoting from another site "When completing your Spanish resident tax return you will need to declare your Gibraltar income and Gibraltar PAYE tax, fortunately the Spanish tax authorities allow a credit for Gibraltar tax paid."

As it says above I do need to fill in a tax return and may need to make a minimal payment. Which I have no issues in doing.

Schooling is not an issue my wife sorted this out without even having a job I am not overly up on all the ins and outs, but as far as I am aware every EU country must provide schooling for children of school age. We did of course have to provide proof that we were actually living in Spain. 

There is tension between Spain and Gib yes, (the Gibraltarains can be worse than their Spanish counterparts though) but we have had no negativity from our neighbors, quite the opposite to be honest. Remember even though I work in Gib my Salary is spent in Spain, albeit a little I am adding to the economy, not stealing from it  

As for some of the other comments from other members, yes I do know I work in one country and live in another and I am by no way blind to the state of Spain, but I think some of you are looking too deep on what I was getting at. I am talking about giving things a go if you want too, I did say always have a back out plan. I believe that even in these days of doom and gloom, life is far too short to not take chances. I am happy though to agree to differ on this. 

(oh and there seems to be quite a bit of work for Joiners etc in Gib too  )


----------



## brettjunior1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi this is all a very interesting read . I currently live in the uk but have a apartment in duquesa . I am a joiner by trade and have my own construction company . My house in the uk is for sale and once sold I intend to come over with a view to finding work in gib and traveling back to my apartment to live . I don't mind struggling for a while or what work I do . Any advice on how hard this is going to be would be appreciated please . Brett


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

brettjunior1 my last comment was a bit tongue in cheek  , in saying that there is a lot of construction going on in Gib, many people I know are working in that industry 

As funny as it sounds it seems that different trades drink in different bars throughout Gib and from what I have heard you find the bar with the trade you are looking to do and start talking to the guys. Might be worth a trip over if possible and start speaking to some people. (worked for me in a way too) please note I am not condoning visiting every bar in Gib


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

oh and the trip to Gib from Duquesa is very doable if you have a car, lots of my colleagues do it on a daily basis. Be prepared though to leave the car in La Linea and walk across the border especially just now with all the madness


----------



## brettjunior1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Out of interest biffy what line of work are you in ?


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

IT mate.


----------

